# More closet space in my bathroom thanks to my son.



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 16, 2017)

When we had our house built we should have made the master bath larger but just didn't think of it at the time. I had a sink with a vanity with not much space underneath. Now my son has his own cabinetry business and decided to give me the space I always wanted. I love pedestal sinks but that would eliminate the tiny storage area I had.He found a way that I could have both. On the opposite side of one wall in the bathroom is our walk in closet off the master bedroom. He cut a hole in the wall of the bathroom,and opened it up into the closet on the opposite side.He then made a nice finished wood insert that looked like a huge long box and inserted it inside the wall he cut out. He added movable shelving a nice door and crown molding all around. Inside the closet I painted the outside of the insert and added a couple of hooks. Since the insert is only about 18 inches in depth I can still hang my clothes and can reach easily in to get them. At our age we don't have much to hang anyway. I lost no closet space,only a small area where we walked to the back of the closet and I got my simple easy to clean pedestal sink. Very proud of my son and his thoughtfulness.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks great, your son did a good job!  

Wish my son  lived closer.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2017)

That is awesome, Ruth!

Towel bars, too on the INside; love it! 

I like the crown molding on the top of the door and ceilings, now he has to put a piece over the door.


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2017)

What a great idea!


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 16, 2017)

Very clever!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2017)

Very nice Ruth, kudos to your son, he's very thoughtful and skilled....you must be proud! :coolthumb:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 16, 2017)

Ingenious, and what a loving son.


----------



## nvtribefan (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice idea.  Your son does very neat work.  It turned out great, Ruth.


----------

